# Engine oil



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

I stopped by the local Kohler service center to pick up a filter and some oil for my GT6000 (27 hp). The technician strongly recommended using Kohler oil (at $2.69 a pint). He said it wouldn't "foam" like regular oil. After listeneing to his sales pitch, I passed on the oil and and filter with that and am still looking for a source. Any thoughts?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul
I use kohler filters on my 22hp. Why bother trying to find something cheaper that may or may not be the same internally? At most you'll only buy 2 per year and most owners probably only change it once a year. 

If you use a quality oil like castrol gtx, penzoil, vavoline, etc, I don't think you'll have any problems. I use castrol in all my tractors and I've never seen any foaming. Maybe some cheap no-name $0.79/ quart oils foam? 

Remember, you paid over $2000 for the tractor. Why try to save $2-3 now?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like he was trying to sell you the famous Snake Oil!!!


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Snake Oil*

 

There is such a thing called snake oil it is used for sewer drain cleaners........ It keeps them lubed and stops rust and kills any bacteria......

Just thought I would add my cent and a half......


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I would have bought the filter, but passed on the oil. Any good quality oil from Mobil, Exxon, Citgo, Shell, Castrol, Amoco, Sunoco, etc will perform just fine. Just check the label to see if it is the recommended weight and meets your tractor's grade requirements. At $5.38 a quart for his special oil, you could buy a top synthetic for less.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, foaming oil what a crock of you know what! I seriously doubt any oil formulated today is gonna foam up unless its a el cheapo can of ain;t no telling what brand oil and even then its doubtfull.

Filters are not hard to find, NAPA has em so does Advance Auto..........Purolator and WIX brands...........

Nothing worse than a snake oil salesperson. IMHO you did right walking away, which is more than what I would have done as I would of let him know exactly how stupid I seemingly must have appeared to him on my way out, and odds are I would probably been told by him that I don't ever have to come back! I just am short tempered with butt holes like that and loose my cool really easy especially to a sales associate or an order taker at the fast food type restaurants


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I bet you can find a Deere filter that will work. If you cannt find a good quality filter; let me know and I can put you in touch with my buddy Ricky at my Deere dealer. He can cross reference and ship you a filter at a very competitive price.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yup, I saw those Deere filters at HD, or you can get filters at walmart. Kohler & Briggs oil filters are interchangable. I am running briggs ELS oil filters on my kohler.

I understand where the guy is coming from-- recomending Kohler oil. I use B&S oil in my B&S engines and they seem to love it!

However, If you plan on using your kohler in cold weather then go with a multi-grade oil such as 10-w 30. For hot weather only, straight 30w oil such as the B&S oil I spoke of is fine. 

I am running 10w-30 Mobil 1 in my 25 hp kolher. Is is needed? Won't know that for a number of years. But it is what I feel good using.
Changing your oil on a regular basis and checking your oil before you mow are the most important things you can do.


----------

